
We Should Stop Fetishizing Privacy - sidkhanooja
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/23/opinion/privacy-tech-companies.html
======
VanPossum
I find it a bit concerning that an article of this (low) caliber was found
worthy of publication by the NYT. It's basically parroting a handful of
talking points heard a thousand times before, it does not really address any
of the arguments in favor of protecting privacy.

------
Jonnax
Effectively what this opinion piece is saying is that monetising people's data
generated revenue. Therefore why stand in the way of American innovation?

------
jacquesm
No, we should eradicate all forms of tracking to the point where the arms race
started. That would probably fix the income streams of online newspapers at
the same time as making all of these properties GDPR compliant. Win-Win-Win.

